# METEOROLOGÍA > Precipitaciones y Seguimiento directo >  La gota fría amenaza con 90 obras antirriadas pendientes

## Luján

El título de este hilo no es más que el que Las Provinicas dedica a un artículo, un tanto amarillista sobre las actuaciones pendientes de realizar en la Comunidad Valenciana para paliar los efectos de las inundaciones causadas por las mal llamadas "gotas frías".

A continuación el texto de la noticia (mucho más extensa en la edición impresa):




> * El Turia aún acecha a Valencia y  los afluentes del Júcar a la Ribera por la falta de infraestructuras  hidráulicas proyectadas hace décadas
> 
> *
> 
>  F. RICÓS fricos@lasprovincias.es
> *LAS CIFRAS*
> 
> *105 actuaciones recoge el Patricova, de las que se han ejecutado 14 y hay otras tantas en obras.*
> 
> ...

----------


## embalses al 100%

¿Y esta es la versión resumida?... :Frown: 

Pero ni los medios de comunicación las llaman por su nombre, después nos meten a todos en el saco de catetos, cuando son los medios de comunicación los que nos informan malamente. En realidad se llaman DANAs(en singular DANA) ¿no es cierto Luján?

Hablando del tema, después pasa lo que pasa cuando llegan las DANAs y están preparados para tanta agua de golpe. Hace 2 o 3 días paso una DANA poco activa atresando todo el centro penísular.

----------


## nando

Yo es la primera vez que escucho ese nombre de danas como siempre nos han dicho gota fria . :Confused: 

merodeando por ahí encontré esto en pdf muy interesante por cierto.

http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/di...s/dana_ext.pdf

----------


## embalses al 100%

> *Yo es la primera vez que escucho ese nombre de danas como siempre nos han dicho gota fria* .
> 
> merodeando por ahí encontré esto en pdf muy interesante por cierto.
> 
> http://www.aemet.es/documentos/es/di...s/dana_ext.pdf



A eso es a lo que me refiero. :Frown: 

Por cierto gracias por el enlace. :Wink:

----------


## Luján

Ojo!

Hay que tener en cuenta que no todas las tormentas otoñales que se desarrollan en el litoral levantino corresponden con fenómenos DANA (Depresión aislada en niveles altos).

Quizás por esta razón, y para diferenciar los procesos según su origen, los meteorólogos han definido "recientemente" el término DANA, ya que en la sociedad, a cualquier tormenta otoñal en levante, fuera cual fuere su origen, se le llama gota fría.

----------


## ben-amar

A todos gracias por la aclaracion y gracias por el enlace.
¡cualquiera habla ahora de DANAs con nadie! nadie sabe ahora lo que es eso.

----------


## Salut

Bueno, yo interpreto "gota fría" como el nombre popular que se les ha dado a las DANAs, por lo que no hay nada de malo en utilizarlo (lo veo hasta positivo).

Pero sí que creo que hay que depurar el mal uso del término "gota fría". Llamar así a toda lluvia otoñal es sin duda un error a subsanar, puesto que muchas de esas lluvias son más bien "gotas calientes" XD

----------

